
50 years after summer of love, yuppies have replaced San Francisco's hippies - kostyk
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/may/06/summer-of-love-50th-anniversary-san-francisco-tech-boom
======
kostyk
“It’s not the same city. It has lost its soul,” said Jim Siegel, 61

